# Any riding instructors in South Dorset



## Fii (31 January 2013)

Who wont laugh at a  *cough 40 something*  stiff, cranky old bat who hasnt had a lesson in years and rides ponies....oh and someone who doesnt charge the earth ?


----------



## Lulwind (1 February 2013)

Fii said:



			Who wont laugh at a  *cough 40 something*  stiff, cranky old bat who hasnt had a lesson in years and rides ponies....oh and someone who doesnt charge the earth ?  

Click to expand...

I'm assuming you are Corfe Castle way from your signature?  Have you tried giving Bovington RAC a call?

Nothing wrong with ponies


----------



## Rosiefell (1 February 2013)

Amber Mael or Elaine McDuff .


----------



## cider loving mare (1 February 2013)

Moira bonner at moreton. Or Pippa knight. I can inbox you no's for both. X


----------



## zizz (1 February 2013)

Second Moira - all the staff are lovely at Moreton, or you could join a riding club - ours has at least two clinics amonth which were invaluable to me to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Gracie21 (1 February 2013)

Rosiefell said:



			Amber Mael or Elaine McDuff .
		
Click to expand...

Second this. Elaine is FAB (y)


----------



## cider loving mare (1 February 2013)

Zizz what riding club are you with? And who teaches them? Purbeck and district are doing their Easter rally. Can't rem if its 3 or 4 days. But was fab last year. It was at moreton. With Moira, Tiggy and Millie tonks, and Caroline lovelock. Second how fab the staff are at moreton. I've got a pony in livery there temporarily


----------



## cider loving mare (1 February 2013)

Moira also does weekly ladies mornings. Which are always good.


----------



## Fii (1 February 2013)

Lulwind said:



			I'm assuming you are Corfe Castle way from your signature?  Have you tried giving Bovington RAC a call?

Nothing wrong with ponies

Click to expand...

 How did you get that from my sig??  

 I would prefer someone who comes out as we dont have any transport!


----------



## Racergirl (1 February 2013)

Something to do with the "shadow of the castle" bit maybe?? 

Ive heard very good things about Moreton as well - would be worth giving them a call to see if their people travel?


----------



## cider loving mare (1 February 2013)

Yes Moira travels. Not sure how much she charges for travelling.


----------



## Fii (1 February 2013)

Racergirl said:



			Something to do with the "shadow of the castle" bit maybe?? 

Ive heard very good things about Moreton as well - would be worth giving them a call to see if their people travel?
		
Click to expand...

Aah see i had forgotten about that as i have all sigs turned off!!


----------



## Cleo (28 March 2013)

Where in South Dorset are you? My friend Louise Baker is a good instructor... Think she travels too, check out her website, if you google Louise Baker Dressage or Louise Baker Livery she should come up. Good Luck, I know what a drag it is finding new instructors! X


----------

